
WebAssembly support lands in Go language: golang wasm/js - manaskarekar
https://react-etc.net/entry/webassembly-support-lands-in-go-language-golang-wasm-js
======
saurik
We just had this discussion.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16834181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16834181)

~~~
manaskarekar
Sorry, I missed it. Deleting.

Edit: missed the window. Sorry about that.

